# Galing nila pareho



## Seb_K

Hey, 

What does "Galing nila pareho" mean?

I know "galing" means something like "good/great". Tama ba ako?


----------



## Pinyot

Yup!

Galing nila pareho - They're both great/good.

The example you gave is similar to some English expressions/sentences where some words are omitted.

Galing nila pareho - Ang galing nila pareho

Similar to:
Didn't see that coming, did ya? - You didn't see that coming, did ya?


----------



## Seb_K

Ah, okay!

Now I get it ... Thanks!


----------



## biankita

Seb_K said:


> I know "galing" means something like "good/great". Tama ba ako?


 
_Galing_ does not exclusively mean "good/great". It can also mean "to come from" or "source". This is pronounced with a long 'i'. Using it in a sentence, you can say, _Galing America yan!_ "That came from America!"


----------



## Pinyot

Thanks for reminding that, biankita.

Written Tagalog can be confusing, especially when dealing with homonyms. As with the English language, the only way to get around the confusion is to decide which definition fits the context.


----------



## Qcumber

biankita said:


> _Galing_ does not exclusively mean "good/great". It can also mean "to come from" or "source". This is pronounced with a long 'i'. Using it in a sentence, you can say, _Galing America yan!_ "That came from America!"


Yes, neglected accents are a big problem in Tagalog. 

gáling > gáling sa = from
>manggáling sa = to come from

galíng > magalíng = good, well, fine
áng galíng = very good, how good!


----------



## biankita

Qcumber said:


> Yes, neglected accents are a big problem in Tagalog.


 

Well, it's not really a matter of neglected accents. If you already studied _alibata _- the traditional Filipino alphabet (it's like a kanji), you will discover that the symbols for E/I and O/U are the same. There is no defined difference between the two except for how they are pronounced. Personally, I think this is a reason why Filipinos are told to have such hard accents.

Oddly enough, D and R also share the same alibata character.

But of course, how you say it can totally change definitions of certain words.


----------



## Seb_K

Ah, now I do understand. Thanks for all the thorough explanations!


----------

